# frustrated



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel like the more research I try to do the more walls I run into. AAFCO approved foods, many bags say they are formulated to meet AAFCO requirements but I don't see where they say they are actually approved, or where they have done feeding trials. 

Even Fromm doesn't want to respond to the request about the origin of their ingredients (most vitamins come from China, thats for humans too) that was put out by 'The Truth about Pet Foods'. The only company I can find that is semi-transparent is Hill's.

I still like Fromm, I still think it's one of the best, but it is also aggrivating me. The other companies out there-forget it. The more questions I ask, the more questions I have.

Bottom line, it's not prime cuts of beef they are putting in dog food, its pieces and parts that woud make us grimace. If you buy Origin, you're just paying more for the same thing. Yes, I still believe there are some that are better than others...

I am considering putting Science Diet into the rotation of brands I feed. Rocky is gassy and gets upset stomachs so easily, I was going to try their sensative stomach formula to see how he did with it. I have been trying to find anything else to use instead, but I am running out of reasons not to try Science Diet.

I know they give tours of their facilities, I know they do feeding trials (I want feeding trials), I know their ingredients come from the US and Europe.

:angry: I'm going to drive myself insane with this. Maybe I should make my own kibble.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used Science Diet for over 20 years for 6 dogs with NONE of the problems I see here.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been feeding all of our Pets (2 Cats, 2 Dogs) Blue Buffalo and not one problem with either one of them.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Shelly don't make yourself too crazy over it. Remember, some dogs eat garbage! I recently switched to Fromm and we've (Steve and I) have been very happy with it. My dog eats better quality food than my kids do, that's sad.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Shelly don't make yourself too crazy over it. Remember, some dogs eat garbage! I recently switched to Fromm and we've (Steve and I) have been very happy with it. My dog eats better quality food than my kids do, that's sad.


Shelly, I totally understand where you're coming from  Celeta has a great perspective though- sometimes, researching can make one go crazy and there really is no "perfect" food- that INCLUDES raw, homecooked, canned, kibble, etc. Is Rocky gassy with all of the flavor varieties? Maybe it's a certain ingredient causing it? Just like humans, our flora produces more gas when we eat more gas-producing foods (like fiber, broccoli, lactose etc...). Does the gas bother him or is it more of a bother to you?  Have you tried giving him probiotics? I know many people have success with it and there are MANY forms of probiotics out there: such as- supplement forms (should get the refrigerated kinds), yogurt, kefir, etc... I drink Kefir myself and give Obi the plain, organic kind too. It's lactose-free and tasty.

I think we have to give what works for each individual dog and for our personal lifestyle as well just making sure that it is balanced. If Hills is going to work for Rocky, then it's worth a try. You know him best!

Personally, I just HATE the smell of Science Diet (my sister had 1 bag of it for her dog and ended up switching too because of the smell).


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Shelly, I totally understand where you're coming from  Celeta has a great perspective though- sometimes, researching can make one go crazy and there really is no "perfect" food- that INCLUDES raw, homecooked, canned, kibble, etc. Is Rocky gassy with all of the flavor varieties? Maybe it's a certain ingredient causing it? Just like humans, our flora produces more gas when we eat more gas-producing foods (like fiber, broccoli, lactose etc...). Does the gas bother him or is it more of a bother to you?  Have you tried giving him probiotics? I know many people have success with it and there are MANY forms of probiotics out there: such as- supplement forms (should get the refrigerated kinds), yogurt, kefir, etc... I drink Kefir myself and give Obi the plain, organic kind too. It's lactose-free and tasty.
> 
> I think we have to give what works for each individual dog and for our personal lifestyle as well just making sure that it is balanced. If Hills is going to work for Rocky, then it's worth a try. You know him best!
> 
> Personally, I just HATE the smell of Science Diet (my sister had 1 bag of it for her dog and ended up switching too because of the smell).


You bring up some great points. He has been gassy on all formulas, I think it upsets his stomach because off and on he has an upset tummy. He also throws up occasionally-not every day but more often then I think he probably should. I was starting to wonder if it's something in his food.

As for the gas :HistericalSmiley: when he farts he runs away from it, does that count? Sometimes the sound scares him-and I have never heard a dog audibly fart before. Really though I think the gas goes along with his upset tummy.

When he was little it was hard to find something he would have solid stools on. I have tried the probiotics and they don't seem to make a difference. I do love fromm, I dont want to get rid of it completely, I just thought if I rotated a brand or two in I might see if he does better on something else. There are so few dog food companies I trust anymore, you know?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, dogs look surprised when they fart, then try to blame it on daddy or the cat. They can be pretty smelly too. I only feed kibble, the canned stuff makes poo too soft and gets stuck in butt fur.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

The food situation can drive you crazy. That is why I homecook. I do once in a while use Fromm canned but Zoe won't eat it unless I cut up a few pieces of chicken and mix it with the Fromm. 

Switching foods suddenly can also cause them to have loose stool and may be upsetting Rocky's tummy. But I do agree the choice of dog food is confusing and I feel I will never know what's completely in any dog food, so I stopped researching and started to cook myself. Good luck with the food search!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> The food situation can drive you crazy. That is why I homecook. I do once in a while use Fromm canned but Zoe won't eat it unless I cut up a few pieces of chicken and mix it with the Fromm.
> 
> Switching foods suddenly can also cause them to have loose stool and may be upsetting Rocky's tummy. But I do agree the choice of dog food is confusing and I feel I will never know what's completely in any dog food, so I stopped researching and started to cook myself. Good luck with the food search!!


Thank you  I will keep you all updated, so far the only food he has been on over the last year has heen Fromm, I ambat the point where I just dont trust most dog food companies and I dont know what else to try. I sort of think Champion pet foods is full of it, I do trust Hills just not crazy about the ingredients. I dont dislike blue buffalo, I am just leary about trying it....

Its like every other day you learn something new that makes you want to check another off the list.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought a bag of nutri source pure vita salmon formula today. It was among a few different brands that were recommended to me to try. The lady at our local pet food store kinda floored me with her knowledge of ingredients in foods, I was very impressed. She explained to me the purose of the different ingredients (she was not a food rep, she was just a store rep) I found her very helpful.

This is all life stages so both boys can eat it, and has great ingredients  the protien in this line is fairly low too 24%, which I was glad to see. (And the lady at the store asked me what kind of dogs I had and checked the protien content on the bag to make sure it wasn't too high-again surprised me) I puta few pieces in with their Fromm today and of course, they left the new stuff for last, but they did eat it.

I am hoping it stops our issues with gas, and Rocky's upset stomach but only time will tell. I am still going to look into getting Dr. Becker's recipe book and look into putting together my own diet from whole foods rather than doing kibble-but it may still be a while before I actually step out on that ledge. I want to make sure I do it right if I do home cook.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I bought a bag of nutri source pure vita salmon formula today. It was among a few different brands that were recommended to me to try. The lady at our local pet food store kinda floored me with her knowledge of ingredients in foods, I was very impressed. She explained to me the purose of the different ingredients (she was not a food rep, she was just a store rep) I found her very helpful.
> 
> This is all life stages so both boys can eat it, and has great ingredients  the protien in this line is fairly low too 24%, which I was glad to see. (And the lady at the store asked me what kind of dogs I had and checked the protien content on the bag to make sure it wasn't too high-again surprised me) I puta few pieces in with their Fromm today and of course, they left the new stuff for last, but they did eat it.
> 
> I am hoping it stops our issues with gas, and Rocky's upset stomach but only time will tell. I am still going to look into getting Dr. Becker's recipe book and look into putting together my own diet from whole foods rather than doing kibble-but it may still be a while before I actually step out on that ledge. I want to make sure I do it right if I do home cook.


I hope the Nutri Source works well for Rocky  Let me know if you end up getting Dr. Becker's book. I would want to home cook but am worried about not providing a balanced enough diet. I am like you... kinda on the edge since Obi seems to be doing fine with what we're doing now.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I hope the Nutri Source works well for Rocky  Let me know if you end up getting Dr. Becker's book. I would want to home cook but am worried about not providing a balanced enough diet. I am like you... kinda on the edge since Obi seems to be doing fine with what we're doing now.


I am definantly going to get the book next month, Marisa  I will be happy to give you feedback!


----------

